
Ask HN: What group budgeting app do you use? - h99
I’m sharing a budget with my family and I’m looking for a simple app that me and my family
members can collaborate and add expenses.
======
Jtsummers
YNAB. It works well, and they added in the ability to use Google accounts to
log in. So I added my wife not by sharing the username/password, but by
logging in on her computer once, and adding her Google account.

If you want simple, it is that. My only issue is the inability to have
multiple currencies as my wife is from Argentina and I'd like to, more easily,
track assets in both USD and ARS. Right now that requires a manual conversion
(but the rate is unstable) or using two budgets (the approach I've used) which
is tedious, but we don't do much with ARS so it's not a real hurdle.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I’m guessing that income and expenses are pretty separate between the
currencies. So You could set up 2 budgets in Ynab, one for usd one for ars.

------
banjodeluxe
Me and my flatmates use SettleUp -
[https://settleup.io/](https://settleup.io/)

Best thing is is that is simple to use while providing a lot of functionality
if you want to get into it. If you want to get rid of ads it has a
subscription model which I dislike, but the free version is really awesome.

------
jp42
was using Buxfer, now transitioning to Splitwise. Splitwise seems to be nice
app and overall ease and experience.

